# CO Mastercard



## Rail Freak (Sep 6, 2010)

Is the CO Chase MC Promo still going on?


----------



## Exiled in Express (Sep 6, 2010)

The bonus Onepass miles for getting the card?

Yes, it was active as of Friday, I upgraded my debit card for a boost before the program goes away.

Bonus AGR points for purchasing with a Matercard?

This promotion applies to any Mastercard used to purchase Amtrak tickets.

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/33929-use-any-mastercard-and-get-25-more-points/


----------



## boxcar479 (Sep 6, 2010)

Exiled in Express said:


> The bonus Onepass miles for getting the card?
> 
> Yes, it was active as of Friday, I upgraded my debit card for a boost before the program goes away.
> 
> ...


are you saying that if you have a chase debit card you can upgrade to a Continental One Pass Debit. I thought existing account holders were exempt from this promo. please include detail either PM or post. Thanks


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 6, 2010)

Or are you talking about thee 10% rebate on AGR redeemptions if you have the Chase AGR MasterCard?




That 10% level expired 7/331 - but now it is 5%!


----------



## Exiled in Express (Sep 6, 2010)

boxcar817 said:


> are you saying that if you have a chase debit card you can upgrade to a Continental One Pass Debit. I thought existing account holders were exempt from this promo. please include detail either PM or post. Thanks


I did it here:

https://www.chase.com/ccp/index.jsp?pg_name=ccpmapp/individuals/debit_cards/page/chase-continental-debit-card

T&Cs have no wording about existing account holders, I doubt Chase would turn away the fee. I only did it on Friday so do not a card or points yet so I am just expecting it to work. 2500 bonus plus some United travel I have coming up gets me to the transfer level by Columbus Day.


----------



## boxcar479 (Sep 6, 2010)

Exiled in Express said:


> boxcar817 said:
> 
> 
> > are you saying that if you have a chase debit card you can upgrade to a Continental One Pass Debit. I thought existing account holders were exempt from this promo. please include detail either PM or post. Thanks
> ...


O.k thank you


----------



## Exiled in Express (Nov 8, 2010)

Exiled in Express said:


> I did it here:
> 
> https://www.chase.com/ccp/index.jsp?pg_name=ccpmapp/individuals/debit_cards/page/chase-continental-debit-card
> 
> T&Cs have no wording about existing account holders, I doubt Chase would turn away the fee. I only did it on Friday so do not a card or points yet so I am just expecting it to work. 2500 bonus plus some United travel I have coming up gets me to the transfer level by Columbus Day.


For followup, Chase created an additional CO account for me and link the miles to that, I used the new number on my flights and did not get credited. Only when calling to followup on this was I informed that the account was created under the name "Mr." no first or last name. I have the points, I just can't use then without jumping some hoops to get my name on the account with Continental.


----------

